# Bible Version - Presbyterian Reformed Church



## dna (Nov 30, 2011)

Are members of Presbyterian Reformed Church denomination allowed to use any version of the Bible they wish?


----------



## Edward (Nov 30, 2011)

From their "Form of Government"

"The Authorized King James Version shall be the text used in the public reading of the word, and the Scottish Metrical Psalter the text for singing in worship."
Presbyterian Reformed Church

Only thing I could find in their constitutional documents. The web site says: "The church employs the Authorized King James Version, and the Scottish Metrical Psalter."

Nothing in the constitutional documents about private worship or personal study.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 30, 2011)

Wiki said they are not KJV only. Just that the KJV is the translation they use from the pulpit for uniformity.


----------



## ddharr (Dec 1, 2011)

I must confess that I am jealous ! Sure would love to see a PRC nearby Bellingham WA.


----------



## TimV (Dec 1, 2011)

Most I've met hold to the Reformed school of the KJVOnly theory, which differs mainly from the Baptist school in that they believe that there are possible corruptions in the underlying text of the KJV, but think they are minor to the point of irrelevance and believe the KJV should be the ecumenical, or unifying Bible of the English speaking world.


----------



## Elimelek (Dec 3, 2011)

Interesting stance. I can almost agree with it.


----------

